# How to blank out Windows Media Player 10's library



## royeo (Jul 9, 2006)

I have Windows XP Pro, SP2.

I have a listing of songs, playlists, etc. in Windows Media Player (WMP) 10's library. What I'd like to do is have it be like I just installed Media Player, (the library not yet filled). Is there a file that holds the library information that I could just delete forcing WMP to rescan the My Music folder, (or where ever my music files are kept)? I also have Fedora Core 6 (Linux). Its media player is called Rhythymbox. With it I can delete a file that forces Rhythymbox to scan the folder where my Linux music is kept. Can I do anything like that with WMP?

royeo


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

To blank out the library highlight all of the songs, right-click > delete (making sure to NOT delete the files). Do the same with the playlists.

Rather than have WMP scan for music and add it, just drag-and-drop your music folders into the library.


----------

